# Ibanez J Custom Bling!!! JCRG Gold-1 and JCRG Gold-2. Rare birdies!!



## IbanezDaemon (Sep 3, 2012)

Here's a couple of a couple of J Customs I own that took me years to track down and buy
so if bling is yo thang check these out. JCRG Gold 1 and Gold-2. These are probably the rarest
J Customs that I own, only 6 of each made and certainly on the rarer side of the non special
shop order JC's that usually came in runs of 6 or 12.

They differ slightly with the Gold-1 having the Gold leaf over the entire body whereas the Gold-2
has only the Gold face with the heron appliques.

Specs: Ash body with gold leaf finish plus clearcoat.
Neck type: Wizard
Bridge: Lo Pro Edge
Pu's Tone Zone/Blue Velvet/Air Norton
Fingerboard: Dark Rosewood

Both are 1999 models.

Hope you like the pics and Thanks for looking!!!!


----------



## narad (Sep 3, 2012)

Do want. But would be afraid to play and tarnish.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 3, 2012)

Rare? More like super rare. 

Great score.


----------



## larry (Sep 3, 2012)

so, does the one with the heron apliques come stock 
with the schaller sure claw installed??? or was that just
something i'd seen in an ibanezregister pic???

DO WANT!!!!


----------



## USMarine75 (Sep 3, 2012)

Sweet! I still cant get over the RG2-TB J Custom!

Would love to see the whole family!!! 

[Oh... and DIBS on the RG2-TB (or any of these) if you ever decide to thin the herd!!!]


----------



## HighGain510 (Sep 3, 2012)

Wow yeah I never even heard of those two, congrats man!  VERY cool!


----------



## BucketheadRules (Sep 3, 2012)

But how... and... why... and... how... and... how?

Fucking hell, cool guitars there.


----------



## noUser01 (Sep 3, 2012)

Absolutely stunning!!


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Sep 3, 2012)

narad said:


> Do want. But would be afraid to play and tarnish.


 


MaxOfMetal said:


> Rare? More like super rare.
> 
> Great score.


 


larry said:


> so, does the one with the heron apliques come stock
> with the schaller sure claw installed??? or was that just
> something i'd seen in an ibanezregister pic???
> 
> DO WANT!!!!


 


USMarine75 said:


> Sweet! I still cant get over the RG2-TB J Custom!
> 
> Would love to see the whole family!!!
> 
> [Oh... and DIBS on the RG2-TB (or any of these) if you ever decide to thin the herd!!!]


 


HighGain510 said:


> Wow yeah I never even heard of those two, congrats man!  VERY cool!


 


BucketheadRules said:


> But how... and... why... and... how... and... how?
> 
> Fucking hell, cool guitars there.


 
Cheers guys, I value your comments for sure, rockin'!!! Thank You!!

Okay @ MaxofMetal: Cheers, can't argue with an Ibby guru like yourself, super rare it is. Thanks man!!

@Larry. You are correct. Both have the Schaller Sure Claw fitted as standard. The one you would have seen on the Ibanez Register is JCRG Gold-1, Gold 2 has the herons but none of those were ever on that register just 2 of the JCRG Gold-1's and in fact one of the guitars pictured above. I wouldn't advise visiting that site though as it is littered with trojans but my PC seems to be okay with it, most of the trojans are in the pics actually.

Many thanks to Narad, HighGain510 and BucketheadRules!!!

@USMarine75: Thanks. I'll hold you to that then dude. First dibs on all 3!!
I will post pics of the entire J Custom collection if you wish. My photobucket account is a bit haywire at the mo, keep getting that red X with user posted image thingy but there's way around that. Ask for group pics and you will receive. J Customs No14 and 15 will be here later this year if everything falls into place, I'm very close to buying No.14 in the next month or so:

Current J Custom Collection:

J Custom RG Gear-1
J Custom RG Metal-1
J Custom S540-Japan Urushi Multicolor
J Custom SPB2-TR
J Custom RG Gold-1
J Custom Rg Gold-2
J Custom RG2-TB
J Custom RG1880-VV
J Custom RG5-VV
J Custom RG8670-TV
J Custom RG8670-TB
J Custom RG8470-BX
J Custom RG8320-BBK


----------



## Watty (Sep 3, 2012)

Collection is not strong enough a sentiment to describe what you've got going on there man; congrats to say the least!

And yeah, my photobucket is on the fritz lately too, maybe a server issue...


----------



## flexkill (Sep 3, 2012)

DUDE! Those belong in a glass case! Fucking EPIC Ibby's bro!


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Sep 3, 2012)

ConnorGilks said:


> Absolutely stunning!!


 


Watty said:


> Collection is not strong enough a sentiment to describe what you've got going on there man; congrats to say the least!
> 
> And yeah, my photobucket is on the fritz lately too, maybe a server issue...


 


flexkill said:


> DUDE! Those belong in a glass case! Fucking EPIC Ibby's bro!


 
Thanks to Connor, Watty and Flexkill!!

@Watty, Yeah it turns into a bit of an obssesion. I've actually owned 16 J Customs in total, let 3 go, but current stable is 13, certainly not the biggest collection out there but not bad. Kessier Hsu (Seraphim guitarist) has 17 J Custom, Kosaku Nakamura 15, guy I bought my Gear and Gold-1 of has 13 I think but his collection is unreal, lots of one offs, you wouldn't believe it, I have pics but can't share as he wishes his collection to remain private. Probably some guy tucked away in Japan who doesn't do forums but has loads too. Oh yeah, Kevan (Geier??? Tremel-no chap) fantastic collection which inclues RG Egypt.

@Flexkill: Glass case?? Yep I can do that. Pic below was actually taken in Hong Seng music Bangkok with both the J Custom Golds in a security case. Those guys had a real treasure trove of JC's including Metal, Gold, Paint etc J Customs all those early showcase models:


----------



## Furtive Glance (Sep 3, 2012)

I didn't even know those existed! Holy!


----------



## JP Universe (Sep 3, 2012)

I'll trade you my Agile for both  ........ Insane collection!!!


----------



## scherzo1928 (Sep 3, 2012)

My only question. Why the hell are these posted in the "standard guitars" section?


----------



## groverj3 (Sep 3, 2012)

Rare or not, these don't do a whole lot for me. Congrats on the score though. Enjoy!


----------



## pushpull7 (Sep 3, 2012)

Wow!!!!!!


----------



## Viginez (Sep 4, 2012)

these are with the short scale?


----------



## heregoesnothing (Sep 4, 2012)

Dude you have some guitars that most&#65279; Ibanez collectors dream of...


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Sep 4, 2012)

Furtive Glance said:


> I didn't even know those existed! Holy!


 


JP Universe said:


> I'll trade you my Agile for both  ........ Insane collection!!!


 


scherzo1928 said:


> My only question. Why the hell are these posted in the "standard guitars" section?


 


groverj3 said:


> Rare or not, these don't do a whole lot for me. Congrats on the score though. Enjoy!


 


chrisharbin said:


> Wow!!!!!!


 


Viginez said:


> these are with the short scale?


 


heregoesnothing said:


> Dude you have some guitars that most&#65279; Ibanez collectors dream of...


 
Thanks guys, really appreciated.

@Grover: Yeah, these guitars aren't everyone's cup of tea for sure, a lot of folks hate gold hardware never mind the whole guitar done in Gold. 

@Viginez: Both the Golds have the 25.5 scale.


----------



## USMarine75 (Sep 4, 2012)

I had to google half of those just to see what they were!



I'll trade you my camera and my imageshack account for the RG2


----------



## pushpull7 (Sep 4, 2012)

It's just such a fabulous score! I mean.......


----------



## groverj3 (Sep 5, 2012)

IbanezDaemon said:


> Thanks guys, really appreciated.
> 
> @Grover: Yeah, these guitars aren't everyone's cup of tea for sure, a lot of folks hate gold hardware never mind the whole guitar done in Gold.
> 
> @Viginez: Both the Golds have the 25.5 scale.



Don't get me wrong, it probably plays great. I think it's the combination of the gold finish and rosewood fretboard that just doesn't jive with me. However, don't let my personal taste get in the way of ing out with your new axe! Google tells me it's rare as [email protected]#$. So, awesome score regardless!


----------



## Shroony (Sep 5, 2012)

Talking about mixed feelings:these must be the ugliest but most awesome J-Customs I have ever seen... Mojo all over the place!


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Sep 5, 2012)

groverj3 said:


> Don't get me wrong, it probably plays great. I think it's the combination of the gold finish and rosewood fretboard that just doesn't jive with me. However, don't let my personal taste get in the way of ing out with your new axe! Google tells me it's rare as [email protected]#$. So, awesome score regardless!


 


Shroony said:


> Talking about mixed feelings:these must be the ugliest but most awesome J-Customs I have ever seen... Mojo all over the place!


 
Guys, it's cool to speak how you feel about them for sure. Everyone has an opinion and it's good to hear critiques about the 2 guitars as well. If they don't float your boat that's it, the buck stops there. Opinion will always be split no matter what the guitar.


----------



## God Hand Apostle (Sep 5, 2012)

My 2 favorite J-Customs ever. 

My grandma has a table that is a cross section of a giant tree trunk covered in gold leaf and a clear finish over that....its the most garish, coolest table ever. These were instantly a hit with me when they came out that year because I love that table.


----------



## engage757 (Sep 5, 2012)

I love J. Customs, and these have always been unobtainable to me. I have had tons of JC's, but never was able to land a Gold. Congrats man! UTTERLY STUNNING!


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Sep 5, 2012)

God Hand Apostle said:


> My 2 favorite J-Customs ever.
> 
> My grandma has a table that is a cross section of a giant tree trunk covered in gold leaf and a clear finish over that....its the most garish, coolest table ever. These were instantly a hit with me when they came out that year because I love that table.


 


engage757 said:


> I love J. Customs, and these have always been unobtainable to me. I have had tons of JC's, but never was able to land a Gold. Congrats man! UTTERLY STUNNING!


 
Thanks a lot guys, much appreciated!!

@engage757: Yeah the Golds are very hard to come across for sure. I bought the Gold-2 from a guy in England about 3 years ago and after getting it I new I had to complete the set and get a Gold-1. It took me the 3 years to finally snag it.

I almost got one from a seller in the Far East 2 years ago, was in negotiations with him but a guy who had access to lots of NOS 1997-1999 J Customs told me that he had heard on the grapevine that Ibanez themselves had been snapping up models like the Gear, Metal, Paint, Arch, etc models for a temporary museum in Japan open to employees and associates. I don't know if that is true tbh and I never heard anymore about it but when I was about to finalise the deal for the Gold-1 an Ibanez rep ended up taking it at the last minute.

I know where most of the Golds are and I ended up buying the Gold-1 from a guy in South Carolina. I'm pretty sure that I'm the only guy who owns one of each, Gold-1 and Gold-2 but you never know.


----------



## trickae (Nov 5, 2012)

Omg this is unreal. 

Your collection will soon like Kessier's from Japan.

Official Kessier Website

I wanted to ask, with all these Jcustoms, have you ever considered getting a custom guitar done with your favorite specs from all these guitars? 

Also, which Jcustom is your favorite? How do they compare to Jems and universe's?

What are your favorite features from each Jcustom? Could you list them?


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Nov 6, 2012)

trickae said:


> Omg this is unreal.
> 
> Your collection will soon like Kessier's from Japan.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks man. Yeah Kessier's collection is amazing for sure. I actually have the money on me to buy another 3 J Customs and that was the plan. I nearly went for it last week but at the last minute I had a change of heart and have decided to have a Daemoness built. I submitted my Custom order on Saturday and I am still waiting for a quote from Dylan.

I wouldn't have a Custom order guitar built like a J Custom, that sort of defeats the purpose and if/when I can get the Daemoness built it will be quite different to the JC's.

I don't really have a favourite out of them but the Gold's I would lean towards because I love the sound of the DiMarzio's in the Ash bodies. Most of the others are Mahogany, though the J Custom RG Metal is basswood and the RG8320 is alder.

I have owned/do own all manner of Ibanez including Jems but I'm not overly fussed on Jem necks, original Wizard necks are my all time faves so I prefer my guitars to have those (2 or 3 Jems models have Wizards or Profiles very similar though).

My fave features on the J Customs are without doubt the build quality and attention to detail. They are the best Ibanez for me for sure. I wish though that they would go back to producing more J Custom like the early showcase models i.e ART, GEAR, METAL, URUSHI, ARCH etc but that's never gonna happen. I do tend to think that they overdo the Mahogany/Maple/Vine Inlay thing on J Customs these days but there can no be question concerning the quality of what the guitars they are making, really exceptional instruments.

I hope this has answered your questions.


----------



## Syriel (Nov 6, 2012)

Just knowing that those guitars exist makes me a happy person.

I don't think I'll ever get my hands on one, but at least now I know they exist. Thank you. Possibly the 2 most awesome guitars I've ever seen. Some may disagree, but I'll gladly take one of those over a PRS Private Stock.

Damn. Just damn.


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Nov 6, 2012)

wow HOLY GRAILS


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 6, 2012)

I'm at work... And I was opening Remote Desktop until I noticed that beautiful piece of guitar you have there... Literally said "Oh SHIT!" out loud.... Good thing there aren't many ppl here...


----------



## jeleopard (Nov 8, 2012)

...................................

What are words? I can't even think of what to say.

Jealous would be an understatement.


----------

